# Sonnenbarsch



## Khitomer (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo 

nachdem der __ Reiher unseren dichsten __ Goldfisch gefressen hat, dachte ich eigentlich, dass ich kein Problem mit zu viel Nachwuchs bekommen sollte... Nun hab ich aber 1cm grosse Babyfische entdeckt! Hier hab ich nun schon öfter gelesen, dass ein Sonnenbarsch da Abhilfe schaffen soll, nur...

Wie heisst der Sonnenbarsch mit lateinischem Nahmen? Ich wohne in Dänemark, da heisst er bestimmt nicht Sonnenbarsch...  

Was für Ansprüche hat ein Sonnenbarsch bezüglich Teichgrösse und -tiefe?

Was muss ich sonst noch beachten, wenn ich einen Sonnenbarsch einsetzen möchte?

Danke schon mal und Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Annett (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hallo,

schon mal Tante Google angeworfen? 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonnenbarsch

Meiner dürfte dem Bild nach zu urteilen ein "Lepomis cyanellus" sein.
Ob es sich statt dessen um einen Artbastard oder eine andere Art handelt kann ich leider nicht 100%ig ausschließen.
Meiner kommt im relativ großen (10-15m³ geschätzt!) aber doch mit max. 1m recht flachen Teich anscheinend recht gut über die Runden. Auch den letzten Winter hat er gut überstanden, obwohl von Anfang November bis März ununterbrochen Eis auf dem Teich war (bis 25cm Dicke). Zu klein sollte der Teich aber nicht sein, da die Tierchen recht aggressiv sein können und alles aus ihrer Nähe vertreiben.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hi Annett.



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner dürfte dem Bild nach zu urteilen ein "Lepomis cyanellus" sein.


 Das es Lepomis cyanellus ist glaube ich eher nicht. Die gibt hier so gut wie nie und wenn dann meist unter dem falschen Namen Steinbarsch oder Felsenbarsch (auch eine Sonnenbarsch Art).


*Edit:* Ich sehe gerade das bei Wickipedia ein falsches Bild abegebildet ist. Das auf dem Bild ist ein stinknormaler Sonnenbarsch oder auch Kürbiskernbarsch (Lepomis gibbosus).
Das auf meinem Avatar ist ein Lepomis cyanellus.

Auf meiner HP hast du auch noch mal ein paar Bilder von Sonnenbarschen.
http://www.epalzeorhynchos.de/19693.html


----------



## Annett (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hi,

hast Du Dir zufällig mal das Bild bei Wikipedia angesehen?
Meiner sieht wirklich genauso aus (inklusive des markanten Fleckes auf Augenhöhe) und ist ca. 15-20cm lang. Auch die Körperform passt zu dem auf dem Foto. :?
Ich hab ihn vor ca. zwei Jahren im Dehner gekauft... keine Ahnung, ob da überhaupt ein lateinischer Name dran stand. 
Ich war froh in Leipzig überhaupt einen gefunden zu haben.

Edit: Da haben sich unsere Posts wohl überschnitten...also habe ich einen "Lepomis gibbosus" im Teich.

Merci.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*



			
				Khitomer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie heisst der Sonnenbarsch mit lateinischem Nahmen? Ich wohne in Dänemark, da heisst er bestimmt nicht Sonnenbarsch...
> 
> Was für Ansprüche hat ein Sonnenbarsch bezüglich Teichgrösse und -tiefe?
> 
> Was muss ich sonst noch beachten, wenn ich einen Sonnenbarsch einsetzen möchte?



So zum eigentlichen Thema.

Der Gemeine Sonnenbarsch oder Kürbiskernbarsch heist mit wissenschaftlichen namen *Lepomis gibbosus*.

Ein 3000 Liter Teich dürfte für ihn locker ausreichend sein. Sie können recht aggressiv sein, da du aber nur einen in deinen Teich setzen willst, dürfte er keine Probleme machen. Recht Aggressiv werden sie nur wenn sie ein Revier verteidigen (vor allem in der Laichzeit).
Wenn du nicht auf die Schönheit der Tieren achtest und ihn nur als Fischfresser einsetzten willst, dann kannst du ja auch ein Weibchen nehmen.

Zu den Geschlechtsunterschieden.
Am besten sind M und W an dem Hautfortsatz am Kiemendeckel (sog. Ohr) zu unterscheiden. Die Männchen haben am Rand einen roten "Fleck", den die Weibchen nicht haben. 
So wie hier: 
Die M sind auch schöner gefärbt. 
Der rote Fleck ist aber meistens der einzigen Unterschied den man heilwegs im Händlerbecken erkennen kann, da dort meist Jungtiere (5 cm) verkauft werden.


Was muss man noch beachten?
Auf keinen Fall aussetzen!



So ich hoffen ich konnte dir erst mal helfen.
Falls du noch Fragen hast oder ich was vergessen habe, dann frag nur.




Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Da haben sich unsere Posts wohl überschnitten...also habe ich einen "Lepomis gibbosus" im Teich.


 Jup, hast einen Lepomis gibbosus.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hi Khito,

viel bringt ein Sonnenbarsch nicht bei der Jungfischdezimierung. Sie fressen nur Fischbrut die noch nicht schnell schwimmen kann (das macht aber jeder andere Fisch auch). Im Gegensatz zu anderen Raubfischen sind sie recht träge und schleichen sich eher an ihre Beute an um sie dann mit einem Happs zu inhalieren (ab 1-2cm Fischchengröße werden diese normalerweise in Ruhe gelassen) und haben sie mal einen in der Größe geschnappt wird erst einmal verdaut. Selbst wenn 1 Sonnenbarsch jeden Tag einen kleinen __ Goldfisch fressen würde (macht er aber auch nicht) kannst Du ja mal ausrechnen wie lange er bei 1000-2000 (was so ein Goldie an Eiern legt) braucht um die zu reduzieren bevor die mit 1-2 Monaten zu groß sind. Und bei mehreren Sonnenbarschen einsetzen hat man dann das Problem mit dem Sonnenbarschnachwuchs.
Die Teichtiefe sollte min. 1,5m sein da der Sonnenbarsch etwas empfindlich auf das kalte europäische Winterwetter reagieren kann (in Dänemark schickt sicherlich auch 1m da gemäßigtere Temperaturen.
Besser als __ Sonnenbarsche sind Flußbarsche geeignet. Heimisch, auch bunt, großes Maul (da passen auch dickere Jungfische rein), langsam wachsend, sehr guter Speisefisch (wenn sie mal wieder aus dem Teich sollen), anspruchslos ans das Gewässer und man sieht sofort wenn sie sich vermehren wollen (große gegitterte Laichbänder an Pflanzen/Holz - Eier weg, Jungfische weg)

MfG Frank


----------



## Khitomer (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hallo Mirko

vielen Dank für die Informationen! Du würdest mir ein Weibchen empfehlen, weil es friedlicher ist? Es sind aber schon sehr schöne Fische!

Ich hab jetzt, nach der 'vorsichtigen Generalreinigung' des Teiches die genauen Daten. Der Teich misst 2 x 2.5 Meter und ist in der niedrigen Hälfte 37cm und in der 'tiefen' Hälfte 54cm tief und hat senkrechte Wände. Das Wasservolumen ist demnach ca 2250 Liter. (Bevor ihr über mich her fällt  ... Ich hab den Teich im Februar zusammen mit dem Haus übernommen und die Vorbesitzer hatten gesagt, er sei 90cm tief  Die Goldfische haben aber glücklicherweise den langen Winter ohne Schaden überstanden.)
Die jetzigen Bewohner: 3 rote Goldfische von 15cm wurden vom __ Reiher gefressen. Jetzt sind noch da: 2 weisse 12cm, 1 roter und 1 schwarzwe ca 10cm und ca 12 4 bis 6cm Goldfische. ...und eben die neu entdeckten 1cm Minifische. Das wird dann deutlich zu viel für den kleinen Teich, denk ich.

Nun wieder zum Sonnenbarsch. Kann der im Winter draussen bleiben oder ist er definitiv empfindlicher als die Goldfische? 

Falls ich einen 5cm Fisch bekomme, kann der schon die kleinen Goldfische fressen oder braucht der extra Futter? 
Was für Futter braucht ein Sonnenbarsch überhaupt, wenn er mal alle Jungfische gefressen hat?

Was bräuchte man für eine Überwinterung im Haus? Ich hab noch ein altes Aquarium, von 100 x 40 und 40cm hoch. Währe das gross genug? Was für Technik müsste ich da haben? Vermutlich keine Heizung, aber Filter und..?

Vielen Dank und Gruss,
Khito

PS: Entschuldigt die vielen Fragen, aber ich möchte es doch genau wissen, bevor ich einen weiteren Fisch in meinen kleinen Teich setze...


----------



## Khitomer (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hallo Frank

Danke auch dir für die Infos. Dein Post hat sich grad mit meinem letzten überschnittern .

Flussbarsch währe mich auch recht, wenn er in meinem kleinen Gewässer Platz hat. Aber wo bekomm ich so einen her? Ist ein Flusbasch im Handerl erhältlich? Ansonsten gelten die gleichen Fragen wie beim Sonnenbarsch. Kann er im Winter draussen bleiben? Muss / soll ich ihn zu füttern? Mit was? Was hab ich sonst noch vergessen zu fragen? Wie gesagt, ich bin noch sehr neu 'im Geschäft'.

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Doris (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hallo Khito

Wir haben letztes Jahr 3 __ Sonnenbarsche bei uns in den Teich gesetzt, damit wir den __ Moderlieschen Nachwuchs etwas oder auch etwas mehr reduzieren. Leider haben wir festgestellt, dass die 3 Sonnenbarsche derer nicht Herr werden. Also brauchst du keine Angst zu haben, dass ein Sonnenbarsch in einem Teich mal "arbeitslos" wird, oder hungern muss. Unsere Sonnenbarsche knabbern auch ab und an mal am Futter für die "normalen" Flossenträger.

Obendrein haben wir nun ein Sonnenbarschbaby von letztem Jahr bei uns im Teich. (Du siehst, sogar ein Baby hat unseren langen Winter überstanden. Unser Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle ca. 1,40 m).Dieses ist ganz schön flott, aber man sieht es nur selten, es hält sich noch ziemlich im Hintergrund. Dieses Jahr haben unsere Sonnenbarsche auch schon 2 Paarungstänze hinter sich und das Männchen verläßt das "Nest" nur selten, und wenn dann auch nur in Sichtweite. Ich hoffe, dass wir dieses Jahr etwas mehr Sonnenbarsch Nachwuchs bekommen, damit die Moderlieschen etwas weniger werden.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hi.




> Hi Khito,
> 
> viel bringt ein Sonnenbarsch nicht bei der Jungfischdezimierung. Sie fressen nur Fischbrut die noch nicht schnell schwimmen kann (das macht aber jeder andere Fisch auch). Im Gegensatz zu anderen Raubfischen sind sie recht träge und schleichen sich eher an ihre Beute an um sie dann mit einem Happs zu inhalieren (ab 1-2cm Fischchengröße werden diese normalerweise in Ruhe gelassen) und haben sie mal einen in der Größe geschnappt wird erst einmal verdaut. Selbst wenn 1 Sonnenbarsch jeden Tag einen kleinen __ Goldfisch fressen würde (macht er aber auch nicht) kannst Du ja mal ausrechnen wie lange er bei 1000-2000 (was so ein Goldie an Eiern legt) braucht um die zu reduzieren bevor die mit 1-2 Monaten zu groß sind. Und bei mehreren Sonnenbarschen einsetzen hat man dann das Problem mit dem Sonnenbarschnachwuchs.
> Die Teichtiefe sollte min. 1,5m sein da der Sonnenbarsch etwas empfindlich auf das kalte europäische Winterwetter reagieren kann (in Dänemark schickt sicherlich auch 1m da gemäßigtere Temperaturen.
> ...


 Also ich hatte seit ich sonnenbarsche im teich habe keinen Goldfischnachwuchs mehr, und auch keinen Sonnenbarschnachwuchs. Die habe da ganze arbeit geleistet. Sonnenbarsche können schon ordentlich verdrücken. So wenig wie du schreibst fressene sie nicht.
1 m Tiefe reicht eigentlich auch aus, meine haben es ohne Probleme überstanden.





> Kann der im Winter draussen bleiben oder ist er definitiv empfindlicher als die Goldfische?


 Bei 54 cm Tiefe würde ich mir schon sorgen um meine Goldfische machen. Empfindlicher ist er eigentlich nicht, da sie sich ja auch bei uns breitgemacht haben. 
Ich nehme sie aber lieber immer vorsichtshalber auch. Das risiko ist mir zu hoch. Ich überwintere sie im Keller. Allerdings hatte ich 2002 nach dem Hochwasser auch im keller nur 3-4°C Wassertemperatur. Nehme an wegen der Feuchtigkeit. Das habe sie ohne probleme überstanden.




> Was bräuchte man für eine Überwinterung im Haus? Ich hab noch ein altes Aquarium, von 100 x 40 und 40cm hoch. Währe das gross genug? Was für Technik müsste ich da haben? Vermutlich keine Heizung, aber Filter und..?


Dein 160 Liter Becken reicht für die überwinterung vollkommen aus. Ich habe an meinem gar keine Technik, ein Filter kann aber nicht schaden.





> Flussbarsch währe mich auch recht, wenn er in meinem kleinen Gewässer Platz hat. Aber wo bekomm ich so einen her? Ist ein Flusbasch im Handerl erhältlich? Ansonsten gelten die gleichen Fragen wie beim Sonnenbarsch. Kann er im Winter draussen bleiben? Muss / soll ich ihn zu füttern? Mit was? Was hab ich sonst noch vergessen zu fragen? Wie gesagt, ich bin noch sehr neu 'im Geschäft'.


 Ein Flussbarsch könnte ein bisschen groß werden. Normalerweisen kannst du ihn auch im Winter drin lassen, sind ja einheimische fische.



Alles in allem wäre ein __ Grüner Sonnenbarsch für soclhe Zwecke am besten geeignet. Das sind ware Fressmaschinen. Die fressen sogar Fische die fast genauso groß sind wie sie.

Hatte vor jahren mal eine __ bachschmerle mit im Überwinterungsbecken. Der Grüne Sonnenbarsch (ca. 12 cm) hat doch tatsächlich die nur wesentlich kleinere Bachschmerle (ca. 11 cm) gefressen!



Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Khitomer (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hallo Mirko

grad übertreiben wollen wir's ja auch nicht... Ich möchte doch gern noch ein oder 2 meiner Fische behalten und die sind alle noch nicht sehr gross.  Also dürfte ein __ grüner Sonnenbarsch doch etwas übertrieben sein.

Wachsen __ Sonnenbarsche im allgemeinen schneller, gleich schnell oder langsamer als Goldfische?

Und hab ich das richtig verstanden, ein gewönlicher Sonnenbarsch frisst nur relativ kleine Fische, so dass meine 5cm-Flitzer nicht in Gefahr sind? Die möchte ich nämlich gerne behalten, zumindest die, die schön bunt sind.

Gruss,
Khito


----------

